# Denver NGRC - Who's Planning on Going?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Who's planning on coming to Denver for the NGRC? If you are, would there be interest in a meet-and-greet at some point during the week? Last time the convention was in town, we hosted one at the Tuscarora RR. Depending on what peoples' schedules are in terms of when you're arriving, what evening activities you've got planned, etc., we may do something similar this time, or we may find it easier to meet at the hotel or something of that nature. 

Later,

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have 6 spaces in vendor hall paid for.


----------



## PVRR_Adam (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll be in the Denver area that week, not necessarily for the convention, but I would be very much interested in seeing the Tuscarora RR.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

PVRR_Adam said:


> I'll be in the Denver area that week, not necessarily for the convention, but I would be very much interested in seeing the Tuscarora RR.


As will I, since I am hosting Adam here in Colorado. The timing is almost impeccable.

Also, just sent you a P.M. Kevin.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
There are about a dozen Georgia Garden Railway Society folks coming out. Rolling Stock trains is one of our club member's business and he will be there as a dealer.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to be there to present a clinic on Wednesday and then spend time in the Hartland Booth... 

Layout visits will be in the schedule as well...


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Kevin- Wife and I will be attending, delighted to do a get together if you can plan one

Regards

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

me!
are there any promo DVDs of the featured layouts yet?
I always enjoy these.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't make the official NGRC, but I'll try to make a gathering of MLS folks if I can.

-Jim


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

stevedenver,
See http://www.ngrc2015.com/ for short promo video, and info to order layout DVD.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm coming. I really looking forward to this trip...then again, I'm still ticked that the BBQ sold out.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife and I will be there, I have 2 clinics to do 
Dennis


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> stevedenver,
> See http://www.ngrc2015.com/ for short promo video, and info to order layout DVD.


thanks!

Ted, or anyone, would you happen to know if, re DGRS members allowed earlier vendor access than the general public at the convention? or, is this limited to convention ticket holders? what is required for earlier vendor access, ie pre public?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Saturday, the vendor hall is open to the public from 9 - 3. All other days (Wednesday through Friday evenings) it's open only to those registered for the convention. 

Who's going to the Friday night banquet? I'm leaning towards Friday afternoon/evening for a get-together, but don't want to compete with any big events. 

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I will be there all week. The only definite thing I am signed up for is the banquet Friday evening. The only restriction I have is that I will not have transportation part of the time and have to follow my friend Wesley's schedule. I really enjoyed meeting at your place last time but I know it is a lot of work for you. I would be happy to help with expenses for refreshments etc. Looking forward to seeing you and your Dad and Mom again.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, SWMTP & I will be attending. We signed up for the Friday night banquet. Another couple from our local 'sparky' club will also be coming -- this will be their first convention!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and I hope to be there... not signed up for BBQ or Banquet...


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

stevedenver,
I am not affiliated with the convention or the Denver club, so I have no idea if the DGRS members can get in early or not. I am with the Georgia Garden Railway Society and we are looking forward to Denver this July. We are hosting in June 2018.


----------



## sculpture (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all, just to clear things up only registered convention attendees will have access to the vendor hall and there will be no early access for anyone.

thanks,
Alan Olson 
DGRS/CRRM garden railway chairman


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that kind of sucks for anybody coming Sat to go to the venders hall and also hurt the vender. Later RJD


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

This policy has always been SOP for all the conventions I have attended. The only way to get in early was to get a one day pass, rather pricey usually.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The vendor hall is open to the public on Saturday from 9 - 3. The web site does not state what the admission charge will be. 

Later,

K


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

*We'll be there!*

My wife and I will be there all week visiting layouts and promoting the *2016 NGRC*. Look for the 2016 NGRC representatives wearing the *ORANGE* polo shirts. We're planning on doing the Friday Banquet but not the Thursday Buffet. I plan on driving there from California visiting multiple National Parks on the way.

Russell Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
2015 BAGRS President


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I will be there. We art coming on the Zephyr and renting a car.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and I plus our grandson will be attending the convention Tuesday thru Saturday morning. I would be interested in receiving any info on a MLS get-together.

Bill


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kevin, Did you give up on an MLS get together?


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Already have my calendar blocked out for that week. Denver conventions are always great fun.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Tuscarora Railroad is pleased to invite members of the MyLargeScale and Large Scale Central communities to a special open house on the TRR, Friday, July 10th from 4pm until 8pm, in conjunction with the National Garden Railway Convention. 

This is a chance for forum members to get together and put faces with names of members we have not yet met in person, and to say "hi" again to those we have. You do not need to be registered for the convention to attend, though most here will be anyway. (This applies mostly to Colorado-based forum members.) 

Convention registrants will find a map to the TRR in your tour booklet. (We're open for the regular tours on Tuesday AM.) Those not registered for the convention can e-mail me for directions. 

Please RSVP to me via PM or e-mail so I can get a rough count of who all will be coming for food/drink planning purposes. 

We look forward to seeing everyone in July! 

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, Sorry I won't be able to make it. I have signed up and paid for the banquet. Will try to get by on Tuesday.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Winn (and others), the banquet starts at 7 (Happy hour at 6), so if you can swing by before things get going there, please do. (We're 20 minutes from the hotel.) The clinics end at 4, and the dealer hall closes at 6. 

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Wesley and I will plan to be there early. Thanks Kevin, I'm looking forward to seeing you, Your family and other MLS'ers.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Kevin great idea, my wife and i will be there.
Can we bring something, as far as refreshments. cookies, tea, ?
Dennis


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be there with maybe 3 others.

Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick and Judy will gladly attend.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin,

My wife, grandson and myself will be attending. Thank you for inviting us.

Bill


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

*Live Steam will be there*

Look for the Diamondhead International Small Scale Steamers in the Vendor's hall whenever it is open. We will have a portable layout setup and will be running Live Steam.


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be attending arriving late Monday. Please see my classified ads. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, SWMTP & I will be very pleased to come by before the banquet!

best -


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving home at 7 tomorrow morning headed for the NGRC in Denver....

See you there...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good to see you made a safe trip Stan.

We had a good first day of vending.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

Thank you for the opportunity to meet fellow members. Enjoyed it.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Had a great time in Denver looking forwarded to doing it again.


----------

